# Fishing in Amish Country



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Hey all!

I am taking my wife to Millersburg on Monday so she can check out some shops. I have been permitted to bring a pole in case I find a spot. My question is where to go. I rarely venture north of Delaware or east to Buckeye. I live in fish mainly in Franklin County. Any and all tips are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

You guys must be pretty protective of your fish. Over 100 views and nobody can tell me a good lake or stream? Not asking for honey holes, just bodies of water. I can read a map and see where the water is, but was trying not to waste my time.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I know Killbuck Creek is just south of there but have never fished it. My brother lives in Killbuck and when i visit I always see people fishing it.
Good Luck....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you ever considered how heavily the lakes and ponds in that area have been fished? Just go to Attwood or Mosquito and see the size and numbers of fish taken out of those lakes by individuals that rape the lakes and woods. I would guess that the lakes and streams and rivers and ponds have had the full treatment in the area you are visiting.

My guess is that anyone knowing a place that still produces in that area would be very hesitant about offering any onformation. 

Hope this might give you some insight regarding why nobody has responded to your question.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

From what I can tell there is not much publicly available water in Holmes County. I see a lot of people from "Amish Country" go to Coshocton Lake Park to go fishing. There may be a creek or two up there in "A.C."but private property will most likely keep you out. Lake Park contains three fishable "basins" or ponds connected by a little over a mile walking trail. Located at the intersection of State Routes 36 and 16 and 83. It's a half hour south of Millersburg on 83 on your way home. I reccomend the horse drawn canal boat ride, no fishing in that basin. I also reccomend a self tour of Roscoe Village and dinner at the warehouse restaraunt. Good Fishin.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like I might be better off making sure the wifey doesn't spend all my money. Oh well, at least i will come home with good cheese.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The sad fact is there is only one public lake in Wayne County (Shreve Lake) and it is an electric only pothole.

Holmes County (Millersburg) has none that I know of, although the Killbuck Creek flows through it as does the Mohican River (just a corner of Holmes I believe). This time of year the Mohican is full of commercial canoes except for the portion in Mohican State Park (which is pretty far from Millersburg).

The Killbuck Creek can be accessed from the Holmes County Fairgrounds which is just west of town on the main drag (Rt. 39). In that area you MIGHT hook-up with a catfish or two. I believe Killbuck Creek can also be accessed, in part, from the bridal/hiking/biking trail runs along it (north to south) on the east side of the creek. The trail head is up by Holmesville (north) and it runs south to the fairgrounds (on the other side of the creek from the fairgrounds).

I hope this helps, but I got to warn you, you will be wetting a line but not necessarily catching anything. Bring worms.

Buick


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Thegcdawg,
There are no public lakes in holmes county. However there are 5 good lakes within 45min to 1 hour drive. Atwood offers good saugeye fishing, Leesville is know as one of the best muskie lakes in the state, also available are tappan, pleasnt hill, salt fork. These are all within a 1 hour drive. Piedmont is 1 1/2 hour drive, and has saugeye, crappie, smallmouth bass, and muskie. Most of these lakes are east and southeast of holmes county. A look at an ohio map will reveal them all. good luck fishing.


----------

